# How do I make water look like this on photos?



## Dailyrush (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello fellow photographers! 

I have been checking out some other photoblogs for inspiration, because I've got a LOT of visits in the 12 days I got my blog, so I am always looking for new ways of improving my photographing skills. 

I have been wondering how I make the water look like on these photos

Does the water have to be TOTALLY still or is it something you can do in PS, and how if so?

BPA37131.jpg
DSC_9440color.jpg

Hope you have a solution for this, and thanks for reading 

//Kasper J
http://cl.ly/C9im


----------



## Rephargotohp (Nov 28, 2011)

These images are taken well past sunset or well before sunrise and a very long exposure (In minutes) and may also include the use of Neutral Density filters to make the exposure even longer (Neutral density filters are filters that darken but don't affect color)

You may have to do a 10 Minute exposure maybe less maybe more it depends on the lighting conditions that exist, Just light from the dusk sky, Light from the moon. It depends. But you have to hold the shutter long enough that any movement of the water is NOT stopped

Neutral density filters can help you take these images at times with more light but I think you would be surpised to see just how dark it was when the images are captured


----------



## Dailyrush (Nov 28, 2011)

But how are they able to have a so slow/long shutter speed?

My camera can only take from 1/4000 to 30" (it's a Canon EOS500D) and I just read a review of Canon EOS 1D and it says it got a shutterspeed range of 1/16000 - 30" as well...


----------



## Rephargotohp (Nov 28, 2011)

Your Camera should have a Bulb Mode (B) I would have to look to make sure but it should. Then you need a remote shutter release that you can Lock open.
Placing the camera in Bulb Mode will keep the shutter open as long as you keep your finger on the shutter button ( or use the remote locked open) there are also Remote shutter release that you can set the time for set it for 5 minutes and go get coffee


----------



## usayit (Nov 28, 2011)

You can use this (check if compatible with your camera):
Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 2477A002 B&H Photo Video

or

A regular wired release with a stop watch.


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

Do NOT spend $135 on the canon remote. You can get the SAME thing from an off brand for $20-30. 

Timer Intervalometer Remote Shutter Releases Fr CANON 450D 500D RS-60E3 USA Ship | eBay
I have that exact remote, but with a Nikon plug for my D80. Works like a charm.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 28, 2011)

minutes? Notice the cloud in the second example... no much blur there so I bet that shot was under 30seconds. 

You can start getting this effect after a few seconds.


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

McNugget801 said:
			
		

> minutes? Notice the cloud in the second example... no much blur there so I bet that shot was under 30seconds.
> 
> You can start getting this effect after a few seconds.



The second one doesn't look so long. There are still some ripples in the water. 

The first one is clearly a longer exposure than the second.


----------



## Dailyrush (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the answers. You guys are great!  

Now I have another wish for christmas, and I am definitely going to make my parents buy this one


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2011)

The first one was shot at F22, with an ISO of 100 and a shutter speed of 32 seconds.  

The second one was shot at F22, with an ISO of 100 and a shutter speed of 106 seconds.


----------



## Edsport (Nov 28, 2011)

You don't really have to use bulb mode, Just use high F# and or low light (after sunset or before sunrise) and low ISO and now take a few shots using shutter priority mode and try 20 secs, 25 secs or maximum of 30 secs to get the right exposure. Also taking a few shots of not so slow exposures and stacking them can give similar results...


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, you can use a neutral density filter on your lens.  This will force you to use a longer shutter speed to get your exposure.


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2011)

See page 81 of your 500D user's manual for a description of _*Bulb mode*_. 

If you don't have the user's manual - Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Rebel T1i

Doing photography is a lot easier if you know what features and functions your gear has available for you to use, which makes reading the user's manual, and keeping it handy for reference, very important.


----------



## Edsport (Nov 28, 2011)

Check this link for remote shutter release remote shutter release Canon EOS500D | eBay


----------



## table1349 (Nov 28, 2011)

Or you could do the same thing tethered to a laptop.  Little bulkier but the camera came with everything you need, minus the laptop.


----------



## livi79 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dailyrush said:
			
		

> Hello fellow photographers!
> 
> I have been checking out some other photoblogs for inspiration, because I've got a LOT of visits in the 12 days I got my blog, so I am always looking for new ways of improving my photographing skills.
> 
> ...





You buy the Lee Filter system. You want to get the Lee Big Stopper. It can make you take long exposures in the day time. Which is how those photos were done.


----------

